
Show HN: GUI for Data Modeling with Elasticsearch - d3js
https://github.com/appbaseio/gem/blob/dev/README.md
======
harryf
Nice! But not sure GEM is a good idea for a name. Searching for "elasticsearch
gem" is going to be dominated by the Ruby client

------
sidi
One of the contributers here:

GEM is at the first step towards true data modeling where it makes the
mappings process very accessible. For someone coming from a SQL background,
mappings in Elasticsearch are interesting because of it's nature of being both
a search engine and a data store suited for aggregations.

Would love it to eventually have some intelligence and heuristics built in,
like recommending what data types to choose, data normalization patterns.

~~~
NikolaeVarius
DAMNIT.

Been working on my own spin on this sort of GUI internally for my company. Are
you guys actively taking pull requests? I would much rather contribute to a
more finished application

~~~
sidi
It's in active development. We would love PRs that are aligned, what areas are
you looking to contribute in?

~~~
NikolaeVarius
Going through the code right now and seeing what you guys have/need.

------
serguzest
I am trying to connect ES 2.3.3

Nothing happens, in chrome console I see those errors :

XMLHttpRequest cannot load
[http://localhost:9200/myindex/_settings](http://localhost:9200/myindex/_settings).
Response to preflight request doesn't pass access control check: A wildcard
'*' cannot be used in the 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' header when the
credentials flag is true. Origin
'[http://opensource.appbase.io'](http://opensource.appbase.io') is therefore
not allowed access. The credentials mode of an XMLHttpRequest is controlled by
the withCredentials attribute.

I can use elastic-head to connect local elasticsearch service. I did cors
settings in elastic configuration file.

~~~
sidi
@serguzest: Updated the instructions for using as an Elasticsearch plugin -
[https://github.com/appbaseio/gem/blob/dev/README.md#install-...](https://github.com/appbaseio/gem/blob/dev/README.md#install-
as-elasticsearch-plugin). If you still see the error, feel free to file an
issue.

------
sidi
While this thread is still active, I would like to share more context around
the project:

GEM is built as an auxiliary app to go along with mirage[0] and dejavu[1].
Together, the three can be used to model data, perform CRUD operations and
compose queries.

[0]:
[https://github.com/appbaseio/mirage](https://github.com/appbaseio/mirage)

[1]:
[https://github.com/appbaseio/dejavu](https://github.com/appbaseio/dejavu)

